
School districts start banning Zoom because of online security issues - jbegley
https://www.washingtonpost.com/education/2020/04/04/school-districts-including-new-york-citys-start-banning-zoom-because-online-security-issues/
======
thosmos
Why not use real end-to-end encryption? Crypho is offering free audio and
video conferencing for the next 3 months due to Coronavirus demand.
[https://www.crypho.com/](https://www.crypho.com/)

